# Tatort Anrufbeantworter / Telefonanlage gehackt



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

*Tatort Anrufbeantworter*

Telefonate nach Estland, Somalia, Malediven – Hacker haben sich in Telefonanlagen deutscher Firmen geschlichen und Hunderttausende Euro vertelefoniert. Auch Privatpersonen können Angriffe drohen.

weiter hier: http://www.zeit.de/digital/2011-06/Betrug-Telefon-Hacking


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Was aus dem Artikel nicht hervorgeht: es betrifft in der Regel Telefonanlagen eines bestimmten Typ eines bestimmten Herstellers.
Die Schäden sind tatsächlich beachtlich und es werden - je nach Ursprung und Täterkreis - auch etliche Telefonate nach Kuba oder Südamerika geführt. Es ist also beileibe kein "Ost-Problem".
Und was weiter keine Beachtung findet: dass die Rückverfolgung so schwierig ist (quasi unmöglich) liegt aktuell an der fehlenden Vorratsdatenspeicherung. Hier in dem konkreten Fall ist die Rechts- und Techniklage nämlich momentan noch schlechter als vor der Vorratsdatenspeicherung.


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Auch der Focus hat das Thema mittlerweile aufgegriffen:
http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...r-manipulieren-telefonanlagen_aid_642803.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Januar 2012)

IBX-Hacking, gehackte Telefonanlagen, Anrufe nach Somalia, Nordkorea, Sierra Leone, Malediven...
Damit man mit Telefonanlagenhacken Geld machen kann, braucht es "internationale Mehrwertnummern" (die ja eigentlich gar keine "Mehrwertnummern" sind, sondern einfach nur teure Auslandsnummern, bei denen die Anrufe nie wirklich im Ausland landen - die Gauner verdienen an der Differenz zwischen den Kosten für einen Anruf im fernen Ausland und den tatsächlich anfallenden Kosten für die Provider. Diese teilen sich die Differenz mit den Hackern und deren Helfershelfern).

Lustig wird es, wenn in einem Spezialforum zu Telefonanlagen, in dem eine große Zahl von Opfern solcher Hacker hilfesuchend aufschlagen, plötzlich Werbung für genau solche Nummern gemacht wird.

kuckt mal:
http://www.3cx.com/forums/hacked-note-always-upgrade-to-latest-sp-asap-15797-30.html#p99710

(es gibt da noch viele Threads zum Thema Telefonanlagenhacking/VOIP-Hacking, was man als Abwehr tun kann, usw).

und dann:
http://www.google.de/search?num=100...site:3cx.com+mediatel&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&

Diese unpassende Werbung wurde offenbar schnell gelöscht, Google hat's aber im cache...
Die Firma, die da Werbung macht, kennen einige von uns noch im Zusammenhang mit internationalen Dialern, abgerechnet über MCN-Tele...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...8821388xxxx-oder-mit-0.6652/page-3#post-82874


----------



## Heiko (9 Januar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> IBX-Hacking, gehackte Telefonanlagen, Anrufe nach Somalia, Nordkorea, Sierra Leone, Malediven...
> Damit man mit Telefonanlagenhacken Geld machen kann, braucht es "internationale Mehrwertnummern" (die ja eigentlich gar keine "Mehrwertnummern" sind, sondern einfach nur teure Auslandsnummern, bei denen die Anrufe nie wirklich im Ausland landen - die Gauner verdienen an der Differenz zwischen den Kosten für einen Anruf im fernen Ausland und den tatsächlich anfallenden Kosten für die Provider. Diese teilen sich die Differenz mit den Hackern und deren Helfershelfern).


Geld verdienen kann man damit auch anders.


----------



## alkan (25 Februar 2012)

Allgemeine Bemerkungen zum Hacken einer Telefonzentrale:
- Das gängigste Verfahren ist eine Mailbox (Voicemail/Telefonbeantworter) zu hacken, indem der meist 4-stellige Zahlencode eingetippt wird. 4 Ziffern sind grundsätzlich mal nicht sehr sicher, und da oft die Werkseinstellung belassen wird, oder durch einen Code ersetzt wird, den man sich gut merken kann, ist der Zugriff nicht so schwer. Anschliessend wird von Telefonbeantworter auf Weiterleitung des Anrufs gewechselt und als Zielnummer die Nummer in Somalia, Estland, etc eingegeben. Jeder nun folgende Anruf wird auf die Zielnummer weitergeleitet.
- Geht grundsätzlich bei allen Telefonzentralen, die Mailboxen verwenden. Habe ich auch schon bei neuen CISCO-VoIP PBX gesehen, die nicht richtig abgesichert waren. Ausnahme: externer Telefonbeantworter ohne Intelligenz (wo also die auf den meisten Telefonzentralen eingebaute Mailbox nicht verwendet wird).
- Zielnummern können Mehrwertnummern, teure internationale Destinationen oder normale internationale Destinationen sein (wo die Destinationen/Verbindungen an Callshops o.ä. "verkauft" werden)

Was kann man dagegen tun?
-wenn möglich keine Mailboxen verwenden; wenn möglich externe Telefonbeantworter benutzen
- Sicherheitseinstellungen der Zentrale soweit möglich aktivieren
- nie Fabrikeinstellungen oder "einfache" Codes (0000,1234,etc) benutzen. Anwender schulen.
- von der TVA regelmässig Einzelgesprächsnachweise drucken/runterladen und verifizieren. Kontrollieren ob zahlreiche Gespräche geführt wurden, wenn niemand im Geschäft ist.
- einen Telefonanbieter wählen, der eine vernünftige Fraud-Detection hat und v.a. die Kunden schnell informiert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2012)

alkan schrieb:


> Was kann man dagegen tun?
> -wenn möglich keine Mailboxen verwenden; wenn möglich externe Telefonbeantworter benutzen
> - Sicherheitseinstellungen der Zentrale soweit möglich aktivieren
> - nie Fabrikeinstellungen oder "einfache" Codes (0000,1234,etc) benutzen. Anwender schulen.
> ...


Sehr schön zusammen gestellt! Falls hier mal Betroffene auftauchen: Bitte immer die angerufenen Nummern erwähnen. Diese sind ja nicht zufällig und es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, kooperative Nummernhändler zu finden, die Gegenmaßnahmen unterstützen. Außerdem könnten daraus in einem Ermittlungsverfahren Schlüsse gezogen werden. Und immer die Behörden informieren, also Bundesnetzagentur, Staatsanwaltschaft und auch die ITU (Internationale Telefonbehörde) bzw. die national zuständigen Behörden in den Zielländern. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Bundesnetzagentur das auch macht - aber sicher wäre ich mir da nicht.
Auf der politischen Ebene könnte man (wenn man drei Wünsche von einer Fee frei hätte) an weitere Maßnahmen denken:
1. Verpflichtung zur Fraud Detection
2. Mitstörerhaftung
3. Internationale Koordination im Hinblick auf schnelle Nummernsperrungen bei Mißbrauch (und zwar aggressiv: wer in seinem Block mehr als x Fraudfälle hat, dem wird der komplette Block gesperrt, wem das mehr als y mal passiert, der verliert seine Lizenz) (nur so kann man die Nummerndealer zu mehr due diligence zwingen!)


----------



## alkan (25 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Falls hier mal Betroffene auftauchen: Bitte immer die angerufenen Nummern erwähnen. Diese sind ja nicht zufällig und es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, kooperative Nummernhändler zu finden, die Gegenmaßnahmen unterstützen. Außerdem könnten daraus in einem Ermittlungsverfahren Schlüsse gezogen werden. Und immer die Behörden informieren"


 

Falls Betroffen:
- Anzeige erstatten. Meist erlaubt nur dies, vom jeweiligen Netzbetreiber die Rufnummern der Anrufer zu bekommen, die die gehackte Weiterleitung benutzen (Telefonbeantworter/Mailbox witd gehackt, eine Weiterleitung installiert. Um diese Weiterleitung zu benutzen, muss mder Täter also die gehackte Nummer anrufen).
Die Täter rufen also den Telefonbeantworter/Mailbox an (eingehender Anruf), dieser Anruf wird weitergeleitet (ausgehender Anruf, wird dem gehackten Kunden verrechnet). Und auch nur der Netzbetreiber kann in den Kommunikationsprotokollen (ISDN/SS7) den Anrufer weiterverfolgen (bei Rufnummerunterdrückung, Anruf aus fremdem Netz oder Ausland)

[Modedit by Hippo: quote-Tags repariert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2012)

und einige Anbieter solcher Nummern reagieren, wenn man mit Unterstützung einer Behörde anfragt. Falls nicht, sollte dies Konsequenzen haben. In UK ist man als Mehrwertnummernprovider mittlerweile zur due diligence verpflichtet. Solche Regelungen müsste es für internationale Mehrwertnummern längst geben.


----------



## blowfish (26 Februar 2012)

alkan schrieb:


> Die Täter rufen also den Telefonbeantworter/Mailbox an (eingehender Anruf), dieser Anruf wird weitergeleitet (ausgehender Anruf, wird dem gehackten Kunden verrechnet). Und auch nur der Netzbetreiber kann in den Kommunikationsprotokollen (ISDN/SS7) den Anrufer weiterverfolgen (bei Rufnummerunterdrückung, Anruf aus fremdem Netz oder Ausland)
> 
> [Modedit by Hippo: quote-Tags repariert]


Und hier liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Die Netzbetreiber speichern keine Nummer für eingehende Gespräche.


----------



## alkan (27 Februar 2012)

Die Netzwerkbetreiber müssen die Daten speichern. 
- Damit sie die eingehenden Anrufe für Terminierung auf ihrem Netz fakturieren können
- Sicherheit und Terrorismusbekämpfung
- Sonst kannst Du ja auch keine anonymen Anrufe zurückverfolgen lassen

Ich bin nicht sicher wie lange die Daten gespeichert werden, aber mindestens ein paar Monate
Deshalb ist es wichtig bei anonymenanrufenund Hacking möglichst schnell Anzeige zu erstatten.


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2012)

Wieso Fakturierung, wenn eingehende Anrufe nicht zu Buche schlagen? Damit gibt es keine Notwendigkeit der Aufzeichnung. Wo steht das geschrieben:


alkan schrieb:


> Die Netzwerkbetreiber müssen die Daten speichern.


Wenn Daten gespeichert werden, dann meiner Meinung nach allenfalls kurzfristig, also nur für ein paar wenige Tage. Insofern hat blowfish wahrscheinlich Recht.


----------



## alkan (27 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso Fakturierung, wenn eingehende Anrufe nicht zu Buche schlagen? Damit gibt es keine Notwendigkeit der Aufzeichnung. Wo steht das geschrieben:
> Wenn Daten gespeichert werden, dann meiner Meinung nach allenfalls kurzfristig, also nur für ein paar wenige Tage. Insofern hat blowfish wahrscheinlich Recht.


 
Nicht den Endkunden sondern anderen Netzbetreibern, die Gespräche auf ihr Netz terminieren.
Bsp: Mobilnummer von O2 ruft auf Festnetz an, Linie ist bei DTAG. DTAG wird O2 das Gespräch als Terminierung verrechnen.


----------



## alkan (27 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und ... In UK ist man als Mehrwertnummernprovider mittlerweile zur due diligence verpflichtet. Solche Regelungen müsste es für internationale Mehrwertnummern längst geben.


 
Was meinst Du mit Mehrwertnummern?
- internationale Mehrwertnummern (d.h. Nummern, die wie eine internatiuonale Gratisnummer 00800 funktionieren) gibt es nicht
- praktisch überall ist es unmöglich bis sehr schwierig, Mehrwertnummern in einem andern Land anzurufen (Versuchmalvon Deutschland aus eine Schweizer Sexnummer anzurufen (0041-906 ....)
- viele Anbieter geben Zugriff auf 0800, Shared Cost, Private Numbers, etc - wobei die meist als Mobil und nicht als Festnetz verrechnet werden.

Etwas anderes sind "normale" internationale Nummern, bei denen das angerufene Land und/oder der angerufene Netzbetreiber  eine Entschädigung erhält. Eines der letzten Beispiele: Liechtenstein Mobil / Special services: Der Netzwerkbetreiber verlangt so hohe Zugangskosten dass sich hunderte  von "Geschäftsleuten" dort eine Nummer besorgt haben, ein Tonband installiert haben, und einen dummen Anbieter gesucht haben, mit dem sie günstiger diese Nummer anrufen können...: Erhaltenes Profitsharing für Anrufe minus Kosten für den Anruf = Gewinn. Ich kenne Leute, die so 0.2-0.3EUR die Minute verdient haben... und gerissene Firmen installierten ein automatisiertes System über einen PRI-Anschluss (ISDN 30 Kanäle). Soviel zu Liberalisierung. das gleiche Modell wurde rüher mit Seychellen, Aruba, etc betrieben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2012)

alkan schrieb:


> internationale Mehrwertnummern ... gibt es nicht


Natürlich gibt es diese. Es sind halt keine "Mehrwertnummern", wie sie die schnarchnasigen Regulierungsbehörden definieren... Der Begriff für "internationale Mehrwertnummern" ist IPRN (_International Premium Rate Numbers_). Google mal!
Der erste Treffer führt zu einer urspünglich aus Bayern stammenden Firma:


> *International Premium Rate Numbers* are international telephone numbers with a payout for the owner of the numbers each time the numbers are called. These international payment solutions are reachable from all over the world and
> can be used for all kinds of services.


 



> praktisch überall ist es unmöglich bis sehr schwierig, Mehrwertnummern in einem andern Land anzurufen


 Das gilt für die *definierten* Mehrwertnummern, nicht für den "Graubereich"! Es gibt sogar *deutsche Handynummern* mit einem (sehr geringen) payout. Nachdem sich die Bundesnetzagentur dazu trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung nicht wirklich geäußert hat, habe ich es aufgegeben. Wie kann das legal sein???
Es ist der Bundesnetzagentur auch bekannt, dass deutsche Firmen internationale Nummern als Mehwertlösung anbieten. Macht nichts, sagt die Behöde. Na dann. Aber wenn solche Nummern tausendfach von gehackten Telefonanlagen aus angeufen werden, kommt das große Rumgejammere... und alle tun so, als wüsste keiner, wie das Spiel läuft!



> Etwas anderes sind "normale" internationale Nummern, bei denen das angerufene Land und/oder der angerufene Netzbetreiber eine Entschädigung erhält. Eines der letzten Beispiele: Liechtenstein Mobil / Special services: Der Netzwerkbetreiber verlangt so hohe Zugangskosten dass sich hunderte von "Geschäftsleuten" dort eine Nummer besorgt haben, ein Tonband installiert haben, und einen dummen Anbieter gesucht haben, mit dem sie günstiger diese Nummer anrufen können...: Erhaltenes Profitsharing für Anrufe minus Kosten für den Anruf = Gewinn. Ich kenne Leute, die so 0.2-0.3EUR die Minute verdient haben... und gerissene Firmen installierten ein automatisiertes System über einen PRI-Anschluss (ISDN 30 Kanäle). Soviel zu Liberalisierung. das gleiche Modell wurde rüher mit Seychellen, Aruba, etc betrieben.


Das gibt es immer noch und zwar in Hunderten von Ländern, auch in Europa. Albanien, Österreich, Bulgarien, San Marino, Ukraine, Lettland, Litauen, was Du willst! Der Payout ist gering, wenn man mal von "Antarktis" absieht. Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass es diese Nummern gar nicht gibt (sie sind regelmäßig nicht in den "numbering plans" der Länder aufgeführt und damit sind sie eigentlich gar nicht "existent" - aber sie werden trotzdem von den deutschen Proividern in Rechnung gestellt, obwohl diese wissen (könnten), dass es die Nummern gar nicht gibt...).*
Da hat sich seit den Dialerfällen mit internationalen Nummern oder Satellitennummern nichts geändert. Entlang der "Wertschöpfungskette" halten alle die Hand auf und wenn man Fragen stellt, halten sie alle das Maul. Die Leute, die 2004 Kosten für illegale Dialer in Rechnung stellten, die tauchen dann heute als "Carrier Relations Manager" des Post- und Telekommunikationsministeriums in Nordkorea (!) auf. Und die Welttelefonbehörde ITU weiß das auch, siehe hier.

Das ist ein Sumpf, der seit Jahrzehnten ausgetrocknet gehört!
Das Stichwort lautet short stopping - selbst in einem Artikel von 2011 wird das noch so dargestellt, als könne man nichts dagegen tun, damals ging es um "Ransomware", siehe hier:


> The scammers make money through what Hypponen called "short stopping," the practice of billing a call at a rate higher than the actual destination.
> "The numbers are operated by rogue operators and lead to [countries with] very expensive phone rates, like the Dominican Republic or Somalia," Hypponen said in an interview Monday. "But the numbers actually end up in much cheaper countries. They charge you the full price ... That's how they make money."


Das geht nicht ohne einen Provider, der mitspielt. Das ist auch schon lkange bekannt, aber es passiert nichts, um die Verbraucher zu schützen. _cui bono? _

Die finanziellen Interessen der Telcos sind ganz offensichtlich wichtiger als die paar Leute, denen die Telefonanlagen gehackt werden. Die können dann gerne zum Staatsanwalt rennen und jammern, dafür haben wir ja einen Rechtsstaat. Der stellt dann das Verfahren ein und wenn man Pech hat, kommt noch ein blöder Spruch dazu: "Hättste aufgepasst, wäre es nicht passiert!".
Seit 1994 hat sich wenig geändert. "Die wichtigsten Dunkelmänner" sind nach wie vor aktiv, über wenige Ecken sogar in deutschen Mehrwertverbänden.


> Der legale Umsatzanteil im Milliardengeschäft mit Sex-Nummern liegt nach Einschätzung von Experten „höchstens bei 20 Prozent“. Der Trick: Rund 80 Prozent der Gebühren werden von Kriminellen „produziert“.


Noch Fragen?
...​TELEFONSEX: DER GEBÜHRENBETRUG - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/telefonsex-der-gebuehrenbetrug_aid_149961.html​ 
Testen wir das doch einfach einmal:

Hier sind die Testnummern der Firma "Mediatel" von erwähntem M-Ch.:
http://www.mediatel.com/pdfs/Mediatel_December_Test_Numbers_2011.pdf

viel Spaß.


----------



## alkan (27 Februar 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es diese. Es sind halt keine "Mehrwertnummern", wie sie die schnarchnasigen Regulierungsbehörden definieren... Der Begriff für "internationale Mehrwertnummern" ist IPRN (_International Premium Rate Numbers_). Google mal!
> Der erste Treffer führt zu einer urspünglich aus Bayern stammenden Firma:


 
Jetzt verstehe ich was Du meinst.
Ich gehöre halt zu den "schnarchnasigen" 
Du wärst auch nicht glücklich wenn ein Anruf auf ein polnisches Mobilnetz nicht als "Polen - Mobil" sondern als "IPRN" fakturiert wird.




Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist ein Sumpf, der seit Jahrzehnten ausgetrocknet gehört!
> Das Stichwort lautet short stopping - selbst in einem Artikel von 2011 wird das noch so dargestellt, als könne man nichts dagegen tun, damals ging es um "Ransomware", siehe hier:
> ...
> Die finanziellen Interessen der Telcos sind ganz offensichtlich wichtiger als die paar Leute, denen die Telefonanlagen gehackt werden. Die können dann gerne zum Staatsanwalt rennen und jammern, dafür haben wir ja einen Rechtsstaat. Der stellt dann das Verfahren ein und wenn man Pech hat, kommt noch ein blöder Spruch dazu: "Hättste aufgepasst, wäre es nicht passiert!".


 
Völlig einverstanden. Technisch wäre das gut möglich. Aber der politische Wille ist nicht da. Die Telco-Liberalisierung war ein Kompromiss zwischen den staatlichen Telecoms und den Gewerkschaften auf der einen, und dem Willen einiger Politiker auf der andern.Folglich wurde es unsauber gemacht, und bei jedem Regulierungsversuch schreien die Profiteure nach Liberalisierung und Freiheit...
Telekommunikation (Telefon, Handy, Internet) sind so wichtige Infrastruktur-Elemente geworden wie Strassen. Der nationalökonomischen Schaden aufgrund zu hoher Telekommunikationskosten ist immer noch viel zu hoch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2012)

alkan schrieb:


> Du wärst auch nicht glücklich wenn ein Anruf auf ein polnisches Mobilnetz nicht als "Polen - Mobil" sondern als "IPRN" fakturiert wird.


Darf ich mal naiv sein? Wenn mir die deutsche Telekom einen Anruf ins polnische Mobilfunknetz auf die Rechnung schreibt und diese Nummer gar nicht existiert, dann ist das doch eine "Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen" oder eine "Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen". Was fehlt dann zum Betrug außer dem Vorsatz? Wenn ich dann als Kunde nachfrage und höre "sie (oder jemand anders mit ihrer Duldung) haben da angerufen", wird der Irrtum aufrecht erhalten. Und das, obwohl die Deutsche Telekom davon weiß, dass derartige Nummern evtl. nicht existieren?
Zum Glück hatte ich einen solchen Fall noch nicht und ich bin ja gar kein Telekomkunde. Aber mich wundert es ja schon, dass kein Betroffener mal ganz naiv den Staatsanwalt nach seiner Auffassung fragt. Immerhin geht es im Einzelfall um recht ordentliche Schadenssummen...

PS: Exemplarisch eine Antwort der Regulierungsbehörde in Madagascar auf eine Anfrage eines Kollegen von mir: 





> we inform you *that the use of the range of numbers you mentioned in your Email is not legal.*


 Ähnlich würden die meisten anderen Länder auch antworten und dann will ich 'mal sehen, wie die Deutsche Telekom das Geld eintreibt. Mit mir ginge das nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Februar 2012)

http://www.iprs.com/Infrastructure



> IPRS operates one of the technically most advanced premium rate global international switching and *termination* platforms. Calls are connected to one of *several International Points-Of-Presences (IPOP's)*, where they are either terminated onto our IVR equipment, Internet Modems, or internationally forwarded to your own target destination numbers [=SHORT STOPPING]. IPOP's are located in the United Kingdom, Australia, Hong Kong, United States, Spain, and *Germany.*


Da wird das Geschäft ermöglicht und eben NICHT in Madagascar, Seychellen, Aruba,...
iprs.com wurde/wird betrieben von einem weiteren durchaus bekannten "old boy" der Szene. Einige Opfer böser Dialer haben - ohne es zu wissen - zur Verlängerung der ein oder anderen Yacht auf Lanzarote beigetragen.

---

for the record:
GERMANY MOBILE 2 491 570 Monthly 30/45 0.01 EUR +491 5702486600 1089

Ausschüttung also lächerliche 1ct/Minute
Netz: e-plus (Nutzung: ViStream GmbH)
Vistream heisst heute Telogic http://www.telogic.dk/de/kontakt.html
Kongevejen 40
3460 Birkerød

Wer kennt ihn nicht, diesen kleinen dänischen Ort? Ist aber wohl Zufall... Früher führte der Gründer von Materna das kleine Unternehmen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2013)

Falls hier jemand reinschneit, der sich für das Thema interessiert: Hier ein interessanter Beitrag zum Thema "Internationaler Mehrwertbetrug" (bzw. "short stopping", "Auslandsnummernabzocke" oder wie auch immer man es nennen will)
http://bswan.org/revenue_share_fraud.asp#.UVlD7Fe6_8i



> International Revenue Share Fraud (IRSF) is one of the telecom industry’s most enduring problems. Yet many of us who are familiar with IRSF have only a foggy notion of how it works and how operators around the globe are coping with the issue.


[email protected]!
bei Fragen PN an aka


----------



## Pansen3 (13 November 2016)

So eine Gefahr gibts doch aktuell immernoch auch durch Sicherheitslücken in der FritzBox zB


----------

